# What is the value of these watches?



## RicardoVaz (May 12, 2017)

Hello

I have 6 old watches and i wish to know how much are they worth. Can someone give me a general idea of their price value? Here is the list:

- Cauny Prima , Latino , Silgar ; 2 which i can't figure the brand and an Omega.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Your best bet is to search eBay and get a rough idea of value


----------



## RicardoVaz (May 12, 2017)

Yes, i looked in ebay but i only found Cauny Prima watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Richard & welcome to the forum, I`m sorry but we don`t do valuations.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Richard, whilst unable to give valuations of your watches the two unidentifiable pieces look like watches for the blind hence the raised dots at the positions of the numerals, if they open at the front this would help to confirm it.

Regards :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I like the Cauny...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RicardoVaz said:


> Hello I have 6 old watches and i wish to know how much are they worth.


 Classic 1st post :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't know whether these posters are ignorant or arrogant, personally I find them rude & insulting.

Most can't comprehend that a please & thank you 'may' excuse them if just ignorant.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> I don't know whether these posters are ignorant or arrogant, personally I find them rude & insulting.
> 
> Most can't comprehend that a please & thank you 'may' excuse them if just ignorant.


 Some forget they are communicating with other humans, and not a faceless keyboard. Its the equivalent of people barging in on a conversion without saying "excuse me" first.

Try here, https://www.fellows.co.uk/valuations?gclid=CPyM3-7y7dMCFURAGwod6rgK-Q


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> …I`m sorry but we don`t do valuations.


I wonder if that's the #1 item I had on my "new the forum?" stickie and someone redacted it later…


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)




----------

